# Tv Samsung 32', voltage +B inestable



## alexanderJJ (Ago 8, 2016)

televisor samsung LN32C450E1XZP, no enciende! esta presente los 5 volt de stamby pero no aparaecen los 13 ni 24volt, tomo el voltage en el filtro principal y este es inestable rondando los 146 a 234vlt DC, no se porque este voltage es inestable? no tengo voltage en el transformador principal, e cambiado vario condensadores electrolitico incluyendo el principal, gracias! ...


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 8, 2016)

Necesitamos:

- Fotos claras por lado componentes y pistas
- Número de parte de la fuente (debería ser BN44-00XXX)

Tu problema podría ser el IC oscilador que levanta el PFC. Revisa todos los diodos y transistores de la zona alrededor.

¿Estás trabajando con la fuente sola?


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 9, 2016)

buenos dias, amigo! anteriormente tu me habias hecho unas recomendaciones, cambie los filtros incluyendo el principal, antes de cambiar los filtros y el optoacople, si tenia voltage en la salida pero desfasado en las corriente de salida, revise corto en vcc y  tierra y no hay corto en el IC. Amigo usted me paso el circuito(lo tengo)!, el IC FSFR1800-US no esta resiviendo voltaje por el pin 9 y por el pin 1 esta la misma variacion que en el filtro principal. El ICE3BR1765J presenta en el DRAIN la misma variacion de voltage que el filtro principal. saludos! gracias!



si estoy trabajando con la fuente desvinculada del televisor, sin embargo cuando la conecto al mismo, es igual la variacion incontrolable del voltage en el filtro ppal, buen dia!


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 9, 2016)

Uhmm, ¿la fuente que estás revisando es la misma que estaba acá?

Si es así, entonces algo pasó, ya que en esa fuente tenías los voltajes de salida (de 13 y 24v) que ahora no tienes.

Si tu fuente corresponde a la BN44-00338A (adjunto esquemático nuevamente para quien le sirva), revisa si tienes voltaje en el pin 7 del ICM801 (en referencia a la tierra caliente). 

Deberías revisar lo que está alrededor de ICP801 (circuito PFC) y por último fijarte bien en el valor del condensador CM801S (debería ser uno de poliéster grande cerca del chopper de la fuente principal, que suele desvalorizarse en este tipo de fuentes).

Te cuento que en estos momentos tengo una fuente parecida a la tuya (BN44-00339A) que le falló el FSFR1800US, pero no tengo el repuesto. Fíjate cómo quedo en la foto que envío. A lo mejor el tuyo no tuvo una destrucción física, pero valdría la pena asegurarse bien de su funcionamiento.

Fíjate bien en eso y de ahí vemos cómo seguir. Suerte.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 9, 2016)

Buenas noches LIDER! tome el voltaje en el PIM 7 y 9 del ICM-801, los mismos tienen un voltage fluctuante de 6,5 a 11,5 VDC . Continuo evaluando los elementos segun tu recomendacion. gracias por tu ayuda! saludos!




      amigo, como cultura general o duda! en el PIN source del mosfet K3569 , segun el plano el elemento BP 801, lo maneja como una bobina, sin embargo su apariencia es de un condensador.    
  supongo que es una bobina porque tiene continuidad y de igual manera el plano lo identifica, gracias por tu ayuda, exitos!


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 9, 2016)

No encuentro el MOSFET que dices, pero BP801 en el esquema es una bobina. 

Por ahora revisa elementos sospechosos cerca del PFC. La oscilación de Vcc en ICM801 se debe muy probablemente a que el +B no se está levantando bien, y al oscilar eso, te hace oscilar lo demás. 

¿Pese a la oscilación de voltaje en el filtro principal, el voltaje stand-by te da estable? 
¿Qué voltaje tienes en el pin 8 de ICP801? (en stand-by y al simular encendido)

Ahí nos cuentas tus avances, y ante las pruebas, sería recomendable que uses una lámpara en serie.

Suerte.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 9, 2016)

te adjunto las fotos nuevamente!

imagen de la fuente, ya conocida por ti, saludos!



parte posterior , saludos!



El voltage en el pin 8 fluctua desde 7volt has 11,7 y da un salto de 36VDC luego a 7volt


     los 5volt de stamby, estable masomenos 5,26Vlt sin variacion. buenas noches!



se me olvidaba, correcto! tengo conectado en serie una lampara por si algun problema, gracias!


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 10, 2016)

Responde esto:

1) Cuando el voltaje en el filtro principal te oscila desde 146v a 234v, ¿lo hace independiente si le das el pulso de encendido?

2) Cuando en el pin 8 de ICP801, el voltaje te fluctúa a 35v y luego cae a 7v, ¿lo hace cuando le das el pulso de encendido? No es normal que hayan 35v en el pin 8 de ICP801, ya que según su datasheet soporta un máximo de 13v en ese pin.

Me da la impresión que tu problema está en el IC oscilador del PFC. Lo ideal sería corroborar bien esto con un osciloscopio. Más que eso no puedo diagnosticar si no tengo el circuito frente a mí.

Suerte, amigo.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 10, 2016)

no, e hecho la prueba asi amigo, en lo que pueda la monto en el chasis y le doy  start para ver el comportamiento.  el capacitor que me indicaste es de 22NF sin embargo me esta dando 17nF, hoy sali para comprarlo pero fue infructuosa la accion. gracias lider, en cuanto tenga algo te aviso! por ultimo chequie lo me dijistes y para mi todo esta bien alrededor del IC.... gracias mano!



no, e hecho la prueba asi amigo, en lo que pueda la monto en el chasis y le doy  start para ver el comportamiento.  el capacitor que me indicaste es de 22NF sin embargo me esta dando 17nF, hoy sali para comprarlo pero fue infructuosa la accion. gracias lider, en cuanto tenga algo te aviso! por ultimo chequie lo me dijistes y para mi todo esta bien alrededor del IC.... gracias mano!


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 10, 2016)

Ese condensador está dentro de la tolerancia. Cuando el condensador de arranque (CM801S) suele fallar, los voltajes en el secundario deberían aparecer caídos o sencillamente sin voltaje. Dudo que ese condensador sea el origen de tu problema.

Al menos acá en Chile tendría problemas para encontrar un condensador de más de 1000v, desconozco cómo será la situación en tu país, pero si lo quieres descartar reemplazándolo y tienes la posibilidad de comprarlo, pues hazlo, así vamos reduciendo los posibles sospechosos de la falla.

Como te comentaba, tengo la impresión que el responsable de tu falla puede ser el mal funcionamiento del oscilador del PFC, y para ello probablemente tendrás que reemplazarlo.

Hay una prueba que se puede hacer con ese integrado, pero en lo personal nunca la he hecho y desconozco si es efectiva o si puede traer algún problema. Esa prueba consiste en levantar los pines de Vcc y GND del oscilador e inyectárselos con una fuente externa de 12v.

Según esta página, los pasos serían los siguientes:

Proceso de Revisión

Paso 1 - Colocar un voltímetro en paralelo con el condensador de filtrado, si solo existe uno solo. Al enchufar el televisor a la red, debe aparecer el suministro de +160V (si la red eléctrica es de 120VAC). Al emitir la orden de encendido, debe incrementarse el +B a 400VDC.

Paso 2 - Si no aparece el VCC de 400V, identifique el integrado PFC, que debe estar cerca de la bobina PFC , de los condensadores de filtrado y de un diodo grande. Coloque ahora el voltímetro entre el pin VCC del integrado y masa (GND) caliente.

Paso 3 - Al emitir la orden de encendido, deben aparecer cerca de 12V con relación a masa caliente.

Paso 4 - Si no aparecen los 12VDC, en el pin VCC, desconecte el televisor de la red y proceda a descargar los condensadores de filtrado con un resistor de 1500 ohm 1W o un Descargador de condensadores.

Paso 5 - Proceda a limpiar cuidadosamente el pin VCC del integrado, aislándole del pad o pista de cobre respectiva.

Paso 6 - Con la fuente desconectada de la red, conecta entre el pin VCC libre y la masa caliente, una fuente de 12V, pero que también se halle desconectada de la red.

Paso 7 - Enchufe la fuente del televisor a la red y conecte un voltímetro en su función VDC en paralelo con el condensador de filtrado.

Paso 8 - Enchufe la fuente de 12V a la red. Si el integrado PFC está en perfectas condiciones, el suministro de 400VDC debe aparecer en el condensador de filtrado.

Si el VCC de 400V aparece en el condensador, el integrado PFC está OK. Si no aparece el VCC de 400V, o el integrado está defectuoso y debe ser reemplazado o existe un componente defectuoso.

Ahí tendrías que evaluar si vale la pena hacer la prueba. Nos comentas tus avances.

Suerte.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 12, 2016)

Buenas noches lider, disculpa que no tenga un buen siguimiento a mi problema, lo que pasa es que trabajo y llego tarde, de ante mano muchas gracias, con lo que me as suministrado a aprendido un poco mas.
        Lo que respecta a la fuente, tengo presente la luz de stamby  activa en el panel del TV, envio la orden de arranque desde el control remoto y el equipo no muestra ningun cambio, de hecho la variacion del voltage sigue igual.  tengo conectado un multimetro en el rectificador DP-802 y el voltage fluctua entre 25 y 60Vlt. revise el control remoto y esta bien,el infrarojo esta bien, no se si es posible que este daÑado el receptor en el TV. no continue con la otra prueba porq no hace nada el equipo con la orden de encendido. 

     Tome medicion en el PIN 8 que es VCC, estando la placa vinculada y desvinculada del TV y me arrojo un voltaje fluctuante de 7 a 11.5Volt


          Tengo dudas ahora que sea la main board! sin embargo la fuente es mi principal sospecha porque el voltage no es estable en el filtro principal y por ende no me activa la F secundaria

   saludos mano!


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 12, 2016)

La oscilación de voltaje en la fuente, ya nos da cuenta de una falla en esa tarjeta. Lo recomendable es que te consigas una misma fuente y la pongas para ver si el TV te funciona. No vaya a ser cosa que tengas tanto la fuente, como la mainboard dañada, que aunque ocurre en casos muy aislados, es posible.

Este tipo de fuentes al parecer no requiere de un pulso de encendido (en caso de tener la mainboard desconectada de la fuente), ya que con el solo hecho de estar enchufada la fuente, se habilita el PFC. Esto lo pude comprobar con mi fuente BN44-00339A (muy parecida a la tuya).

Por ese motivo, es muy típico que en televisores de este tipo, los técnicos usan la prueba de desconectar la main de la fuente y dejar conectada la fuente sólo con el inversor y enchufar el TV. Si hay backlight entonces muy probablemente la falla la tienes en la main, en caso de no haber eso, la falla estaría en la fuente.

En tu caso la oscilación de voltaje en el PFC no permite habilitar la fuente principal, y si esa fuente no parte, no se activarán los voltajes de 13v y 24v. Yo sencillamente me enfocaría en la fuente PFC comprobando bien el oscilador con las pruebas que ya te di.

Suerte.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 13, 2016)

Buenas noches lider, saludos!  pregunto? masomenos cual seria el voltage del transistor mosfet identificado con QP-801S, el voltage entre Gate +Source, ese voltage me esta dando cero   y en los demas si tengo voltage, sera que el voltage de conmutacion se realiza cuando el recibe el comando de arranque? realize la prueba desvinculando la main board pero nada del back light/ apesar que revise el ccto detectorr de error (conexion entre  PC-804S y QMB-51), segun mi apreciacion este se puede estar activando por fuga.   !corroborame si el ccto del que hablo es el de detector de error!
   amigo que prueba puedo hacer para ver el voltage real que deberia manejar el filtro principal segun el voltage de entrada a la fuente, el cual debe estar cercano a los 160Vlt fijo

        Descartando todo me queda realizar la prueba en el ccto PFC,  saludos y graias amigo.

El voltage para la alimentacion es de 110Vol AC, en mi pais


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 13, 2016)

Según el datasheet de QP801S, en condiciones máximas el voltaje Gate-Source (VGS) debería ser de hasta 30v aproximadamente. En Drain seguramente tienes voltaje, pero debería ser el voltaje oscilante (que se intenta levantar del PFC).

Si tienes la fuente sola en tu banco de trabajo (sin estar conectada a ninguna otra tarjeta), con el sólo hecho de enchufarla ya se debería activar el PFC. Vienen diseñadas así de fábrica, por lo que no requieres simularle pulso de encendido (*para este caso en particular*). Al menos yo así lo pude comprobar con una fuente parecida a la tuya que se encontraba plenamente operativa.

Es decir, si tu fuente estuviese operando bien, con el sólo hecho de enchufarla ya deberías tener 390v-400v en el filtro principal, mientras que los voltajes que corresponden al B5V, B13V, Y B24V ya deberían marcarte todos bien y de forma estable.

Tienes que revisar bien semiconductores en corto/con fugas. Si no encuentras nada raro lanzarte al IC oscilador del PFC. Si ya descartaste todo lo demás, tengo la impresión que la falla la tienes allí.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 15, 2016)

buenas noches, perfecto amigo! en cuanto pueda realizo la prueba y te aviso, a pesar de que nunca tube claro con la falla e intentado comprar ese integrado FAN 7530 y es super dificil, rogue q no fuera eso pero por los analisis  es lo mas seguro. gracias por tu ayuda, hago el chequeo y cualquier cosa te informo.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 15, 2016)

Va a ser muy difícil, amigo. Yo acá en Chile también tengo el problema con pedir integrados "especiales". En mi caso falló ICM801 (como te mostré en la foto de más atrás).

En la electrónica nada está dicho, y no nos queda más que comprobar cuando tenemos el repuesto instalado.

Suerte con tu fuente, ahí nos cuentas.



A todo esto, podrías leer esta página, y sobre todo el último comentario.

Solucionaron la falla cambiando ICM801 y CM808. 

Tendrás que aplicar la lógica de "prueba y error", jaja.

Suerte.


----------



## alexanderJJ (Ago 23, 2016)

buenas noches amigo, por las ocupaciones no habia podido conectarme un rato para mi problema planteado, no e podido conseguir  PFC ni IC 801, por todo gracias y seguire en la busqueda


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 23, 2016)

Yo voy a ver si puedo pedir ICM801 a China para reparar mi fuente y de paso pedir CM808 por las dudas.

Si todo sale bien, en unos meses postearé acá mismo para contarles cómo me fue, jaja.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 22, 2016)

Actualizo este post para mostrar cómo solucioné la falla en mi caso.

El síntoma era que el TV estaba muerto, ni siquiera con el led de stand-by. Les recuerdo que yo tengo la fuente BN44-00339A que es ligeramente distinta a la del creador del topic. 

Reemplacé ICM801 (FSFR1800US), y aparte algunos otros componentes asociados como QM801 (KTN2907AS); ZDM802 (Z02W18VY); y FP801S (5A x 250v) (ver foto adjunta).

Luego de reemplazar estos componentes, probé la fuente con carga, y se comportó sin novedades, y más adelante, al instalarla al resto del TV, funcionó sin problemas.

Eso, ojalá el creador del topic haya solucionado su falla, pero como me comprometí a informar cuando me llegaran los integrados, pues eso hice .


----------



## alexanderJJ (Nov 14, 2016)

Buenas noches, compaÑero. Muchos saludos skynetronics, espero todo este de lo mejor! mucho tiempo sin contacto, gracias por la informacion suministrada y de antemano felicitaciones por el exito de recomponer tu fuente..  hace unos dias cambie el multiregulador y cambie el circuito PFC sin exito! la verdad por el escaso conocimiento de fuente conmutada se me a complicado sin embargo sigo en la lucha, mi proximo paso es testear los componentes que cambiaste en tu fuente o cambiarla de una ves para ver si tengo exito, te esto avisando cualquier cosa.... saludos y un placer continuar en contacto!


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 15, 2016)

Hola, qué bueno tener novedades de tu fuente. Sólo para aclarar: ¿cambiaste ICM801 e ICP801?

¿Después de cambiar los componentes tuviste algún cambio en los voltajes?

Mientras en mi caso estaba diagnosticando la falla, me tuve que tomar un buen tiempo para buscar cortos o mediciones raras en los componentes cercanos a ICM801, especialmente los que están encargados de habilitarle la alimentación L_Vcc (QM801, ZDM802).


----------



## josuedht (Jun 30, 2021)

* B*uenas* ,* tengo falla con mi * S*amsung led 40" chasis bn44-00440b* ,* la falla es la siguiente : se moj*ó* el circuito de *M*osfet que va hacia los led, revent*ó* ambos integrados*,* los zener, los diodos y las resistencias de 10 *O*hm, hice el reemplazo de todos éstos componentes*,* al conectar todo enciende*,* hace ruido en los led y se apaga*,* ésto dura aprox 2 segundos. *L*a tarjeta main posee un circuito relevador de 5*V* a 33*V* y éste se calienta al igual que el micro. *S*i desconecto los led el tv enciende*,* tiene audio y video. *P*ero si vuelvo a conectar los led da la misma falla. *L*uego si desconecto la main y solo dejo los led éstos encienden con normalidad. *S*i alguien sabe algo acerca de ésto lo agradecer*í*a.



*Nota del Moderador : **05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.
No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*
me va a ayudar o solo me va a criticar?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 30, 2021)

josuedht dijo:


> * B*uenas* ,* tengo falla con mi * S*amsung led 40" chasis bn44-00440b* ,* la falla es la siguiente : se moj*ó* el circuito de *M*osfet que va hacia los led, revent*ó* ambos integrados*,* los zener, los diodos y las resistencias de 10 *O*hm, hice el reemplazo de todos éstos componentes*,* al conectar todo enciende*,* hace ruido en los led y se apaga*,* ésto dura aprox 2 segundos. *L*a tarjeta main posee un circuito relevador de 5*V* a 33*V* y éste se calienta al igual que el micro. *S*i desconecto los led el tv enciende*,* tiene audio y video. *P*ero si vuelvo a conectar los led da la misma falla. *L**uego si desconecto la main y solo dejo los led éstos encienden con normalidad.* *S*i alguien sabe algo acerca de ésto lo agradecer*í*a.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269144Ver el archivo adjunto 269145
> 
> ...


Partamos aclarando que esa fuente es de un TV que opera con lámparas CCFL y no LEDs.

Según comentas, si dejas la mainboard desconectada de la fuente, pero la fuente conectada a las lámparas, si al conectar el TV a la red eléctrica, las lámparas te encienden con normalidad, te faltaría revisar si los voltajes del secundario que van a la mainboard están de acuerdo a sus valores nominales. Si fuera el caso, entonces tienes la falla en la mainboard. Eso es lo primero de lo que tienes que asegurarte, para ver hacia dónde dirigir tu atención.


----------

